# Nigel Kneale, creator of Quatermass, dies



## Fireplaceman (Nov 1, 2006)

One of the founding fathers of telefantasy, Nigel Kneale, has died at the age of 84.  As a screenwriter he was best known for his creation of the cult sci-fi character Professor Bernard Quatermass.

Although nothing brought him more fame than the television and film versions of _Quatermass_, in which the eponymous rocket scientist battled with aliens from other planets, Kneale had a long and varied career as a TV and movie scriptwriter.

He wrote stand-alone plays including the influential chiller _The Stone Tape_ and also forged a successful career adapting other writers' works, including a superb adaptation of Susan Hill's ghostly novel _The Woman in Black_ for ITV in 1989.
_
Quatermass_ has long been recognised as one of the major influences in the creation of _Doctor Who_, though Kneale turned down the offer to write for that show when it was underway.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 1, 2006)

That is very saddening news. Though I've only seen one of the original television productions of the Quartermass stories, I've seen the films, and read the screenplays for them... and they deserve their place in the history of science fantasy, definitely. I've had very limited acquaintance with anything else Kneale has done, but nonetheless he was quite talented, and I'd very much like to see more of his work back in print over here.

As for The Stone Tape, there is a review of it here on the Chronicles for those interested:

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/3331-the-stone-tape.html

Some of his short stories were also included in various anthologies, including a couple edited by Ray Bradbury. There is a fairly good bibliography of his work here:

Nigel Kneale


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 1, 2006)

I grew up watching Quatermass. He might not have got the exposure that many other TV SF characters got but the ol' prof was one of my favourites. this guy had a talent for giving us dark, thought provoking Science Fiction and I for one think the world is a lesser place without this man's immense talent.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 1, 2006)

Those TV shows were one of my first introductions to SF. A sad day, but fondly remembered.

He must have known he'd made it when the Goons did a spoof of *Quatermass and the Pit, *and very funny it was too:

"This skull is five million years old!"

"Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you....."


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 1, 2006)

Foxbat said:


> I grew up watching Quatermass. He might not have got the exposure that many other TV SF characters got but the ol' prof was one of my favourites. this guy had a talent for giving us dark, thought provoking Science Fiction and I for one think the world is a lesser place without this man's immense talent.


Me, too!  I remember it being serialised on the Beeb donkey's years ago (and it was in black and white) and it was one of those "hide behind the sofa" serials that just had to be watched.  SFF TV in its infancy - but what a story!  Thanks for starting it all off Nigel Kneale - hope you have as much influence and fun wherever you now are!


----------



## Dave (Nov 1, 2006)

I just heard this on 'Front Row' on BBC Radio 4. There was an interview with Mark Gatiss from 'The League of Gentlemen' discussing his work as a pioneering TV writer. I must admit that I had only known of 'Quatermass', something he wanted to distance himself from for fear of being pigeonholed, but he wrote many other things. They mentioned 'The Stone Tapes' which sounded very interesting and various other ghost stories. He also wrote something called 'The Year of the Sex Olympics' about 30 years ago that predicted current 'Reality TV'. It had a studio executive dreaming up a candid camera-type TV show in which members of the public were marooned on a desert island. When it was discovered that there was a murderer amongst them the ratings go through the roof. (I'm pretty sure this was actually on TV last year! )


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes... *Quatermass and the Pit* is the one of the original television productions I've had a chance to see (in fact, I recall seeing something years ago indicating that the others -- of the original three, anyway -- no longer exist; is this correct?). While I quite like the film version, I prefer the original; it had more room to breathe, and to develop a genuinely eerie atmosphere; and allowed one to appreciate Kneale's writing (not to mention the understated performance of Andre Morell). Speaking of which ... does anyone know where I can get a copy of this thing? VHS or DVD would either one do... I'd just love to have the original television serial!


----------



## Fireplaceman (Nov 2, 2006)

There's a few on ebay.co.uk just now. Do a search for "quatermass and the pit bbc" and you'll find four copies at present.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 2, 2006)

Fireplaceman said:


> There's a few on ebay.co.uk just now. Do a search for "quatermass and the pit bbc" and you'll find four copies at present.


 
Thank you very much... I'll see what I can do!


----------

